
Understanding the Best JavaScript Meme I've Ever Seen - kiyanwang
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/explaining-the-best-javascript-meme-i-have-ever-seen/
======
ktpsns
I guess JS inherited this language feature from the PHP/Perl world. As a
novice, it is quite handy to treat numbers and strings of numbers the same.
Needless to say that it gets into your way once you are an experienced
programmer.

Many languages like C or Python cast types to Boolean when instances are
evaluated in Boolean contexts. That seems better defined. Then it should make
sense that bool("0")==True.

